# Butter from Goat milk?



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

My family and I have just purchased 3 mini mancha doelings. We are looking at the various things we can do with the goat milk. I have read mixed opinions about making butter from goat milk.

So I thought I would post for the experts to comment on. 

1- Is it feasible to make butter from goats milk

2- Would you need a cream seperator?

3- How much goat milk would you need to make a pound of butter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for me not having a separator it is not worth my time and trouble to skim off cream and save up enough to make butter. But yes it can be done 
believe there is a thread on here abt how much you get will see if I can find it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK 1 cup of cream will yield 1/2 cup butter and Christy gets 1 qt of cream from a gallon of milk using her separator. NOW with MM you may get a little more cream because of the butterfat content caused by the ND mix in your pudding. 
I know with my icecream I never add more cream I just use the MM goat milk alone.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Sondra-

You must be my gaurdian goat angel. I think you are just following my posts to make sure they get answered! You are great! Thank you so much!


----------

